
X-ray Telescopes Find Evidence for Wandering Black Hole - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/6091.html
======
nitrogen
Sounds interesting, but the site had too many delayed
popups/interruptions/permission requests. Anybody have another source that
respects one's attention?

~~~
shakna
You weren't kidding.

The article basically covers the abstract of the original paper [0].

[0] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1603.00455](https://arxiv.org/abs/1603.00455)

